# Could not find the root block device in UUID=

## Maxxx

Salve, sono nuovo e mi presento... sono Max e mi appassiona il mondo del linux.

Sottoporrei gentilmente un quesito alla vostra attenzione.

Ho installato Gentoo su un hard-disk estraibile contenente anche dei salvataggi provenienti da Windows.

L'iter da me seguito è questo:

- ho avviato ubuntu con live usb e partizionato l'hard disco estraibile con Gparted come ext4 (su una partizione ci sono rimasti i salvataggi di Windows e la restante da circa 59 GB l'ho lasciata x Gentoo)

- ho avviato il CD minimal di Gentoo e all'avvio ho partizionato ulteriormente la partizione ext4 con fdisk -l /dev/sdb (in quanto l'estraibile me lo sente come sdb), creando 4 partizioni primarie (sdb1 BIOS-Fat32, sdb2 BOOT-linux, sdb3 Swap-linux e sdb4 ROOT-linux) come suggerito dall'handbook-Gentoo

- ho seguito tutto passo passo per scaricare lo stage3 (e il portage) e x scompattarli (i486, essendo il mio pc un pò datato - è del 2006)

- sono entrato con chroot e ho impostato manualmente il kernel (poi compilato manualmente non utilizzando genkernell)

- ho installato Grub2

All'avvio di Grub mi rileva il Gentoo, e fin qui tutto Ok, ma quando l'avvia dopo poco appare un msg simile a questo (adesso non mi ricordo esattamente, ma è molto simile):

"Could not find the root block device in UUID=....................................

Please specify another value or: press Enter for the same, type "shell" for a shell or "q" to skip... "

e se digito q:

"mount: Can't find /newroot in /etc/fstab"

E' che non sente la partizione di root?

Premetto che ho provato a editare il grub.cfg inserendo, sulle righe relative al root, /dev/sdb4 al posto dei numeri UUID... inoltre, sempre sullo stesso file, ho cambiato da root=(hd1,4) a root=(hd1,3) - infatti hd1,3 non dovrebbe corrispondere a sdb4 (visto che sda è il c: di Windows)? O forse per Gentoo sdb è sempre hd0?

Il file fstab dovrebbe essere configurato bene:

/dev/sdb2       /boot       ext2      defaults       0 2

/dev/sdb3       swap       sw         defaults       0 0

/dev/sdb4       /             ext4       noauto        0 1

E' forse un problema di compilazione del Kernel?

In fase di compilazione c'è stato un errore:

"sys-devel/bin86-0.16.21::gentoo failed (compile phase)

emake failed"

Ringrazio tanto chi mi vorrà dare una mano.

Saluti

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Maxxx

Welcome to Gentoo

Moved from Kernel & Hardware to Forum italiano (Italian).

Google Translate is not good enough for me to help. 

Please post in English in the main forums.

----------

## Maxxx

Ok, thank you... wrong forum.

I just posted in italian session.

Tomorrow i post in english forum a translation.

bye

----------

## Maxxx

Hi, I'm new... I,m Max and I are passionate about the world of Linux.

Kindly I have subjected a question to your attention.

I installed Gentoo on a removable hard drive that also contains backups from Windows.

The process I follow is this:

- I started with ubuntu live usb and partitioned the removable hard disk with Gparted as ext4 (in one partition there were backups for Windows and the remaining approximately 59 GB I left for Gentoo)

- I started the minimal CD Gentoo and at startup I partitioned further ext4 partition with fdisk -l / dev / sdb (the removable HD is sdb), creating four primary partitions (sdb1 BIOS-FAT32, sdb2 BOOT-linux, sdb3 swap/linux and sdb4 ROOT-linux) as suggested from Gentoo's handbook

- I followed everything step by step to download the stage3 (and Portage) and unpack (i486, being my PC a little dated - was published in 2006)

- I came with chroot and I manually set the kernel (then compiled manually not using genkernell)

- I installed Grub2

I detect the start of Grub Gentoo, so everything OK, but when the start after just appears a msg like this (I do not remember exactly, but it's very similar):

"Could not find the root block device in UUID = ....................................

Please specify another value or: press Enter for the same, type "shell" for a shell or "q" to skip ... "

and if I type q:

"Mount: Can not find / newroot in / etc / fstab"

It does not detect the root partition?

I state that I tried to edit the grub.cfg inputting, the rows relating to root, / dev / sdb4 instead of numbers UUID ... also, always on the same file, I changed from root = (hd1,4) to root = (hd1,3) - in fact hd1,3 should not match sdb4 (sda is the HD of Windows)? Or maybe Gentoo SDB is always hd0?

The fstab file must be configured properly:

/Dev/sdb2     /boot     ext2     defaults     0 2

/Dev/sdb3     swap     sw       defaults     0 0

/Dev/sdb4     /             ext4    noauto       0 1

And 'maybe a problem of compiling the Linux kernel?

At compile time there was an error:

"Sys-devel / bin86-0.16.21 :: gentoo failed (compile phase)

emake failed "

I thank all those who want me to help.

Greetings

----------

